# WCG Team Recruitment Ideas



## dustyshiv (Jul 30, 2009)

Guys,

I had this thought of recruiting guys for our WCG team. I maybe wrong...but bear with me.

I came to know our forums through the download of GPUZ software which I saw on an OC website. In fact most of the OC sites have screenies of GPUZ and if the user wants to download this, he would come to our site.

Moreover the traffic on the main TPU website if so much!!

If we were to place something like an ad (I dont like the word AD as its a paid promotion and WCG is entirely voluntary and for the good of mankind in contrast) or a message box in a corner saying "Donate ur comps idle cycles to find cure for cancer, flu, etc..Join Team TPU" on the home page and the page where GPUZ could be downloaded, this would help us get new members. The ad could be linked to a page where the visitor could be briefed about WCG, its mission, how he could do his bit and instructions to join TPU WCG team. Our team milestones, points generated could also be put here which would show the visitor that he is joining a prestigious team and not just any team. This could also be done for recruiting members for our folding team. We never know when we might find another Rammie or Buck (qudos to u guys)

Wizzard, FIT, Buck whats ur take on this?

Starting this team was a great initiative, maintaining the team to break records is a job requiring commitment and motivation...which we are all doing..we know we are good at it. It would be great if we could get some new members for folding and crunching. Everybit helps!!

Please let me know what u guys think??

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, that would be cool

Maybe we could get a article about it next time someone writes about us in a pc magazine?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 30, 2009)

I think it's a great idea...Thanks for taking the initiative to think of it. So, what does everyone else think?


----------



## msgclb (Jul 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think it's a great idea...Thanks for taking the initiative to think of it. So, what does everyone else think?



Right now the only time I see anything on the TechPowerUp website about either the WCG or folding team is when someone post a message on these forums. Of course you have to be lucky to see it as new posts quickly move old posts off the list.

To get an ad on the TechPowerUp website will take someone with some muscle, either by being a power lifter or through connections with Wizzard. And I guess we all know how that is!:shadedshu







See, I was lucky to catch my post!:shadedshu


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

This thread has hundruds of users on at a time, what do you expect?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 30, 2009)

Theres so much of unused real estate after the popular articles section(articles from 2005). I thought that could be put to better use!!

Hey...I might be wrong. But how do we expect our team to put in more points and climb the ladder without getting in more people? Most people never know TPU forums exists. Even if they frequent the forum, they dont know about WCG, its mission, how one can help....It calls for some initiative to let visitors know what our team is doing and why we are doing....Maybe they find motivation from it and join our team. Even if we get 100 passive members and one active member this way..its worth the effort.

I was looking at the farm of ddtung from Xtreme systems the otherday and thts what made me think of ideas to get our team growin.

I hope we will find someway to get our team to grow....if not this way!!

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## msgclb (Jul 30, 2009)

Paulieg, The TechPowerUp website does have a lot of open space below the Popular Articles section. You might be able to convince Wizzard to put a combined ad for WCG/Folding. The Wizzard might be more agreeable to that idea than just one forum. I'm sure one of our resident photoshopers could produce an acceptable ad. Then there would be just a little less open space.





:shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 30, 2009)

we need more support and action from the admins on this to make it bigger.

normal users and mods cant do the additional "advertising" we need.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Funny how I'm the only one in this thread with a WCG avatar...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 30, 2009)

not easy to notice yours though...


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 30, 2009)

I've already spoke to w1z about this. He's not big on distributed computing. He's not interested in putting up links or ads for the WCG team. We need some other ideas. 

Fits, You have several PM's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 30, 2009)

just got home man... thx.

thats kind of a problem if you ask me.... no admin support. look at XS... they have one of the MAJOR admins on their team and he even plays a huge role in every aspect of the team.

and yes... i know my flaws...


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not easy to notice yours though...



Well, I asked for it to be made differently, but this is what I got, I'm not complaining... it was free, and it does look pretty cool. But, as far as advertising WCG goes, it's better than nothing.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just got home man... thx.
> 
> thats kind of a problem if you ask me.... no admin support. look at XS... they have one of the MAJOR admins on their team and he even plays a huge role in every aspect of the team.
> 
> and yes... i know my flaws...



Well, to be honest...You can't assume that Admins will just jump on board something like this, just because some members are excited about it. XS is an exception. Most teams are completely member driven, and find other ways to grow teams. I'm working on an idea now, but it's not ready to share...

On a positive note, please remember how much we've grown in a very short time. I'd suspect we reached the top 100 faster than most teams...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 30, 2009)

im not complaining... its just everyone seems to be pushing for more and more and more when they arent putting out as much as they can themselves. i know i pretty much stopped for a while so i shouldnt be talking but i think we need to concentrate more on keeping our team mates and adding more rigs to everyones fleet instead of getting more people to join. 

our current team mates already know the value of crunching and should feel driven to do more. if other people see this dedication then they may be more likely to join in.

perhaps also we should ask this same question on other well producing sites such as XS. i'd be more than happy to do it.

EDIT: i went to XS to post the thread and XS is down for a bit.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 30, 2009)

Thats too bad wiz wont use empty space to promote WCG/F@H. 

I guess we will have to grow from within- add more cores guys 

Oh and thanks to HB for my wcg avvy!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im not complaining... its just everyone seems to be pushing for more and more and more when they arent putting out as much as they can themselves. i know i pretty much stopped for a while so i shouldnt be talking but i think we need to concentrate more on keeping our team mates and adding more rigs to everyones fleet instead of getting more people to join.
> 
> our current team mates already know the value of crunching and should feel driven to do more. if other people see this dedication then they may be more likely to join in.
> 
> ...



I agree with you here, fits. Considering that sometimes only 50% of all team members are putting up points. That is part of what I was doing with the case contest. We need to keep current team members interested and excited about the project. This was part of my concern with you not participating for the last month or so. It's hard to get other members motivated if the leadership isn't participating. That isn't a personal attack fits, I just think it's a fact.

So, let's change direction for a bit. How DO we keep current members producing?


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah yes that's right we're in the top 100...

This makes me wonder... to be in the top 100 there has to be quite a shitload of power to get there no? I think we're taking the competition a little too far and some people want status rather than to help. It helps the project but it's sad it is done this way. We should be doing this for the man with Cancer, or the guy with Muscular Distrophy, or the poor SOB who happened to get that one packet of AIDS blood that slipped through the system... not for points, status, rank, or attention.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 30, 2009)

hat said:


> Ah yes that's right we're in the top 100...
> 
> This makes me wonder... to be in the top 100 there has to be quite a shitload of power to get there no? I think we're taking the competition a little too far and some people want status rather than to help. It helps the project but it's sad it is done this way. We should be doing this for the man with Cancer, or the guy with Muscular Distrophy, or the poor SOB who happened to get that one packet of AIDS blood that slipped through the system... not for points, status, rank, or attention.



Well, not everyone is altruistic. Some need a bit of exposure to the cause first. The points etc. are just what makes it fun, but not reason for doing it. I think most power crunchers feel this way.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

hat said:


> Ah yes that's right we're in the top 100...
> 
> This makes me wonder... to be in the top 100 there has to be quite a shitload of power to get there no? I think we're taking the competition a little too far and some people want status rather than to help. It helps the project but it's sad it is done this way. We should be doing this for the man with Cancer, or the guy with Muscular Distrophy, or the poor SOB who happened to get that one packet of AIDS blood that slipped through the system... not for points, status, rank, or attention.



If we lived in a perfect world this would be the case, but many people are goal driven.  Stats provide a measure of how much one can contribute, not an epeen boost, but of that sort.  I play CSS because they use HLstatsx and I can see my points passing people, It's fun and I would play normally, but getting to the top 3 is significant and proves your worth.  The whole "pie" thing drives off this same motivation, its a completely useless thing, we can all see who is contributing the most but we have a thread dedicated to who gets pie, so it obviously is working


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2009)

My contributations are so insignificant at this team that even if I had a telescope I couldn't see a piece of pie with my name on it. I've been crunching for weeks and just got 10k yesterday. Others pump more than that out in one day. I don't know where some people get the resources to do what they do, what with the heat, the money it takes to build over 9000 rigs, the electricity bills... some people like Buck Nasty rockout have pumped thousands of dollars into this.

Nobody in thier right mind would pay thousands of dollars in hardware, $300 electricity bills, and live in holy shit, these 5 i7 rigs I have crunching are making me sweat liters of sweat out of my balls per day climate just to be #1 on a silly stats board. I admire the trouble people go through to contribute to the project, which is a great thing, but doing it purely for the sake of competition is just silly. I know I don't, because I get virtually zero attention for the little bit that I CAN contribute, but yet I keep at it because in the long term, I just might crunch a packet that grows the super nutritious rice (I still WTF at this project ), cures AIDS, or abolishes cancer... or at least partially contributes to actually finding a cure.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 30, 2009)

Recruitment is always hard, but this team has done very well in such a short time. 

One of the easiest, and a great way to get exposure, is having some kind of message to join in their sig. All members should do this. Then post a lot 

Also, pm's to forum members not on the team asking them to consider joining. No high pressure, just a friendly suggestion, and understanding if they are not interested. DC is not for everyone, don't be offended if someone thinks it a waste of time and electricity. Even though they're wrong. 

As far as trying to get the current members to do more, don't forget about the guys with just one rig crunching. They are the backbone of any team. Lots of guys with one rig is better than a few with many.


----------



## Poppageek (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi
I hope you do not mind me jumping in here, I crunch for XS but come to the main site here daily for news and the Case Mod section and forums occasionally, usually when XS is down.

The Nutritious Rice project is to develop rice which is hardier and drought and flood resistant. In Asia tens of thousands can starve to death, mostly children when floods or droughts kill the rice crops, the main staple food there.

I am not a competitive person. I joined WCG in 2004 and XS team in March this year. I never even looked to see where I stood in the stats before XS. But I have found the competition makes it fun. It is cool to see you and your team go up in the ranks. It is fun to pick on each other when one passes another. We have some what I'll call mild goals, nothing serious just for fun. It gives you a feeling of accomplishment to attain your goals or see the team attain theirs.

Hat, your heart is in the right place. I do not disagree with ya one bit. We crunch to help mankind and make this a better world. But we can have fun while we do it. It keeps people interested and motivated. I started reading XS AMD section and when I read some posts in WCG section I saw how those guys were having a good time chasing pie, jabbing each other and setting goals to reach different ranks, personal and team wise. And at the same time they were the most generous and giving people. The competition was not ego it was just having fun.

Anyway I hope this might help ya in some way to achieve your goals. I see this site is frequented by many good people too. It is easy to get excited and want to be involved in a good project but also easy to forget about it or loose interest. The competition, ranks, badges and scores are to keep it fun and interesting.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

hat said:


> My contributations are so insignificant at this team that even if I had a telescope I couldn't see a piece of pie with my name on it. I've been crunching for weeks and just got 10k yesterday. Others pump more than that out in one day. I don't know where some people get the resources to do what they do, what with the heat, the money it takes to build over 9000 rigs, the electricity bills... some people like Buck Nasty rockout have pumped thousands of dollars into this.
> 
> Nobody in thier right mind would pay thousands of dollars in hardware, $300 electricity bills, and live in holy shit, these 5 i7 rigs I have crunching are making me sweat liters of sweat out of my balls per day climate just to be #1 on a silly stats board. I admire the trouble people go through to contribute to the project, which is a great thing, but doing it purely for the sake of competition is just silly. I know I don't, because I get virtually zero attention for the little bit that I CAN contribute, but yet I keep at it because in the long term, I just might crunch a packet that grows the super nutritious rice (I still WTF at this project ), cures AIDS, or abolishes cancer... or at least partially contributes to actually finding a cure.



I agree on a few things however competition is what allows this to progress and frankly if thats what it takes to get more contributors, than more power to them.  We may never know if our packet helps out and is the cure for a certain disease, but numbers are a way of tracking how much we contribute and how much we may care about finding a cure, you provide numbers, stats are born.  If people want to spend thousands on 5 i7's and high electric bills all while sweating their balls off to be #1 then by all means, have at it.  At least their thousands are going to something worthwhile and being recognized as opposed to wasting it away on something else.  It may be silly but its some peoples "cup of coffee," what do we care as long as projects are being fulfilled and cancer is on its way out the door.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 31, 2009)

Healthy competition drives members to contribute more. I stress on the word Healthy here cos the fact of the matter is "No matter which team u belong to and no matter how many points u put, U R Crunching...Thts important!!". If Intel was the only CPU maker, it could release which ever CPU it wanted at whichever time telling thts the latest technology...Nobody could question them as they r kings in their own turf. Thts where the importance of AMD lies. Both compete to deliver latest technology at affordable price benefiting the customer technologically and economically.
Similarly, numbers are a fun way of crunching and building team spirit. Its a source of positive motivation. Makes u put more. If it were not to be tht way....I might just crunch on my own system and think I have done enough. Through our competition mankind is benefiting through WCG. Its for a good cause in the end.

As I stated earlier, looking at farms....I find motivation. Gets me to put in more!! Hey thts just me!! Everybody has a different way of looking at things and we have to respect it!! If Wizzard does not intend to put an ad on the home page for WCG, he definitely has his reasons for it.

Sure we have to motivate the existing members to put in more efforts. But at the same time, if we manage to get in more members, the gain is two fold. As I said every bit helps. If some member decides to leave or is on vacation, we have the new members to fill in the gap so that our daily gain is steady or in the increasing trend.


----------



## hat (Jul 31, 2009)

I understand that the competition factor has A LOT to do with the amount of work done. I like seeing my points increace as well (albeit slowly), but mostly cause I can think: "hey, I got more work packets through, cool".

As for the private messages idea, I'm strongly against it. We advertise enough as it is with avatars and signautres that people see every time we post. People see it, wether they want to join or not is up to them. Sort of like ads on TV, we see them and we choose if we want whatever they're trying to convince us to spend our money on. But if someone knocks on my door waving a McDonalds flyer in my face I would shut the door on him. However this opinion is probably different from the rest as I have a hard time doing things that I am told/asked to do, because I was told/asked to do it... I would rather make up the decision to do it on my own, without being told to.


----------

